# Snner Klsch



## Weizguy (31/10/08)

Anyone had the new Snner Klsch?

Available in Newie and probably many other places in "Australien".

Their website mentions Snner Klsch in Australia, but it's in German, so it's a bit tough to read.

Very nice clean Klsch. Malty, with a little fruit, and some perfumy (Mittelfreh?) hop flavour and aroma.
Great beer. I could drink lots, and the 500 ml evaporated.

The same place also has Schlenkerla Weizen. Only the Gerstemalz is smoked, so about 40% rauch malt. I'm waiting on a bottle of this as my mate is happy to give me his second bottle. He said that he tried to taste the wheat character (Lord knows I tried to educate the boy) and could NOT taste it through the smoke.

Both available at Warners at the Bay.
(...and just to upset people) No affiliation.

Les


----------



## Tony (31/10/08)

problem is i never get near warners at the bay.

I spend all day up the valley in the mines

Will jusy have to brew my own and enjoy i guess.

Will probably be fresher

God we need a better bottlo in the upper hunter. Money to spend but only new and VB to buy

life sucks


----------



## kevo (31/10/08)

Here's the google translation of the website....

A large kangaroo jump over the pond in March 2008 to make the first boxes Snner Koelsch in the direction of Australia. 

The oldest brewery and distillery producing Cologne (since 1830) sold so for the first time in the history of your beer outside the region of Cologne. 

"We see this as a cultural ambassador of the earth Cologne brewing tradition and are confident that our delicious Klsch also many friends on the other side of the globe will take place" as Astrid Schmitz-Du Mont, in the sixth generation managing partner of the small family brewery Snner and adds augenzwinckernd adding: "Even if we do not yet know whether the foam there at the top or bottom of the glass to settle, it certainly tastes as good as here in Cologne."

:huh: 

I love people who don't speak English....and translation websites.

Kev


----------



## dr K (31/10/08)

WE had it as a calibration beer for the Hybrids at our recent comp....not bad, though I did not have much...
K


----------



## Alex T (31/10/08)

Hey,

I have bought about 4 x 4 packs of 500ml bottles in the past couple of months from the International Beer Shop in Perth. And I have to say I was pretty stoked with what I tasted. Clean, slightly fruity, good subtle hops. All around nice beer. Get it if you can.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## SJW (31/10/08)

Thanks Les, after I brew my APA tomorrow I will go down and get a few.

Steve


----------



## Bizier (31/10/08)

I have to say that I actually didn't enjoy this beer as much as I had hoped. I am sorry to say so as it is the single example I have had to date.

It could have been reading the word "extract" that changed my perception though, and I am biased.

Please feel free to send your AG samples to snap me out of this jaded rut I am in... <_< 




ED: I actually think I enjoyed the style of beer more than the actual beer if this is possible. Light and refreshing and kinda ale-ish.


----------



## n00ch (1/11/08)

I saw this the other week at warners and bought a 4 pack. I thought it was OK but nothing sensational. The only other Kolsch from Cologne I have had is the Reissdorf Kolsch and from memory I prefer that to the Sunner.

They seemed to have gotten a heap of new beers in at warners. I also had a Eisenbahn Rauchbier from Brazil as they had their range in and it wasn't a bad beer either, not as smoky as I like but not bad all the same. 

Cheers


----------



## Barry (1/11/08)

I gave the calibration beer for the hybirds a 38, John Palmer gave it a 42 iirc. Very happy to find out what it was.


----------



## Weizguy (1/11/08)

After tasting this last night, I'd be looking at a mark of 39-40, as it was quite drinkable, 6 months in-date (which is unusual), and had the clean character plus a little fruit from the yeast, hop flavour (very mild, but there) and hop aroma (perfumy and a little sweet). Actually, maybe the 42 that Palmer gave was not so bold after all.

Two thumbs up.

Mitch, the Reissdorf was remarkably similar in flavour. Although that's an old memory...I'd like to do a side-by-side test :beer:


----------



## Muggus (1/11/08)

Picked up a bottle of this from a local BWS the other day...along with some Weihenstephaner Vitus and Koribian :icon_drool2: 

Anyway, think this pretty much tells me Kolsch is not my style of beer. 
Its probably the 5th different commercial Kolsch i've tried, and whilst this is probably one of the better examples and obviously well made a well made beer, I just really find the overall character a bit too 'subtle' for my palate that enjoys a good beating.
Thats not to say it didn't go down a treat! Bloody drinkable stuff.


----------



## King Brown (4/11/08)

I picked up a bottle of this at the freo doctor. Thought it was good, admittedly its the only kolsch I've ever tried. Not sure how new it is though, it has a review in Michael Jackson's "great beer guide"


----------



## Kai (4/11/08)

Snagged one of these myself recently, didn't realise it was new in town. t'was enjoyable.


----------



## PJO (4/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Anyone had the new Snner Klsch?
> ...snip...
> Very nice clean Klsch. Malty, with a little fruit, and some perfumy (Mittelfreh?) hop flavour and aroma.
> Great beer. I could drink lots, and the 500 ml evaporated.
> ...



G'day Les

You lucky bastard...  

This is a great beer, I eneded up at the Brauhaus Snner im Walfisch in 2001 after a bit of a Klsch krawl of Kln and we sat there drinking 200mL glasses of this stuff. 500mL doesn't evaporate anywhere near as fast as 200mL, dangenrously drinkable stuff. :chug: 

The great thing about this pub was that you could order 3L or 5L which came out in a tall 1.5m glass with a tap on the bottom. They barmaid sat this in a holder at the table and you just refilled your Stange as you went.  

Ah the Memories... (without the camera I probably wouldn't have remembered)

Petr


----------



## hughman666 (4/11/08)

got a 4-pack from corkers in vic park (bloody good selection in there, btw). drank them a couple of sundays ago when it was quite warm and it was very drinkable, easy on the palate. after the 4-pack though i was ready for something with a bit more bite.

all in all though, very nice :chug:


----------



## Sammus (4/11/08)

Kai said:


> Snagged one of these myself recently, didn't realise it was new in town. t'was enjoyable.



+1 lol. I just went to reply and realised I was writing this word for word.


----------



## Katherine (4/11/08)

How bizarre, grabbed one of these on Saturday... I loved it!


----------

